# BassBreaker or.......



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

What?
My Peavey Envoy is finally, slowly dieing. Not bad since I've had it since 1999.

This gives me the excuse to buy a new amp.
I really like the BassBreaker from Fender.

Are there similar amps I can look at? Was looking at tubemeister from H/K
Simply replacing the Peavey with the same amp as they are still produced and pretty much unchanged.
Traynor option?

800.00 is the spending limit. 
suggestions over that amount will not be taken seriously


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I have not played the BassBreaker but it does sound good in the reviews that I have seen. 
Here is a great video by Johan Seborn comparing some combos at full volume, most are out of your price range but perhaps you may find a used one online. I was really impressed with the Roland Blues Cube after watching this.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Played the Bassbreaker 15 combo on Saturday for a solid hour. It is exceptional. Punches way above its price tag.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My son just got a Marshall DSL40 combo, in your price range and a good sounding amp....some mess around with different speakers and snip or modify the bright cap tho.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

@King Loudness just bought a Fender BB and quite likes it. 

If I were you, I'd be looking for something like a used 59 Bassman reissue or Supersonic 22.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The Bassbreakers are nice. Check out the new Vox AV line too.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> What?
> My Peavey Envoy is finally, slowly dieing. Not bad since I've had it since 1999.
> 
> This gives me the excuse to buy a new amp.
> ...


Hi,

I was a longtime user of the H&K TubeMeister 18C and earlier this summer I decided to take the plunge and trade that amp in on a Bassbreaker 15 combo. I had bought the H&K new in high school and at the time, really appreciated the feature-set. I was more of a rock/metal player at the time and really dug the voicing that the amp had. However, from the outset I never really used or cared for the clean channel, and the reverb on the amp was weak to say the least. As my tastes and needs changed, I found myself not using the amp quite so much as time wore on. It was a fantastic grab-n-go combo which was great for a lot of jams and impromptu rehearsals, so I kept it around for as long as I could but eventually I knew I had to make some kind of change. I had messed around with the Bassbreakers at my local L&M and always liked them. When the 15 came out, I decided it was time to go for the upgrade. I immersed myself in some great demo videos and then took my beloved Danocaster Esquire down to L&M along with the H&K in tow. My bassist was with me and we both commented how lovely the BB15 sounded, so I decided to let the H&K go. I've had the BB now for about a month and a half and I'm really enjoying it. I mostly use it at home, as it's great at low volumes. The digital hall reverb is exactly what I want for my needs, and the EQ is simple and effective. Also being that it's a 1x12, it's less boxy sounding than the H&K was (mine was a 1x10 model). I definitely recommend the BB amps as a whole. Right after I bought mine, a good friend went out and got the BB45 and he loves that also. Really just a home run on Fender's part, IMO.

W.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been online viewing of demo's.
I gotta say Traynor is WAAAAYYY behind the online curve of getting their products effectively demo'd on places like Youtube/Facebook/Vimeo really any video streaming social media sites. They're just not there. 
So when customers come into L&M to purchase and amp, their already looking and listening (like me) to online demo's and already thinking of amp models. 

So while Traynor may have a competent match for larger brand amps; I'd never know which model it was; Because Traynor never bothered to show me.

I'm still kinda leaning towards the Peavey transtube series; Either simply replacing the 10" Envoy with the updated current version or going to the slightly larger Bandit 12"
They have the feature set that I was looking for
2 channels
Direct out
Effects loop

the Others still in the running: 
Tubemeister (Head)
BassBreaker Combo
Roland Cube 80


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

You can get a Peavey mini classic serie for 700$, 2 channels, Direct out, effect loop, headphone etc... and all tube sound


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I too have owned the Bassbreaker and Tubemeister. The tubemeister has some really nice features but i found the sound to be a little bit bland for lack of a better word. It sounded decent enough, just didn't sound as great as i was hoping and i was always wanting a bit more out of it. The bassbreakers are superb amps. Really great tones and very responsive. You can ride the guitar volume all day and get clean to gritty to flat out hard rock at max gain. If i was a gigging musician i would go for the 15 watter but if its just for home use i would buy the 007. you could always mic it too i guess.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> I've been online viewing of demo's.
> I gotta say Traynor is WAAAAYYY behind the online curve of getting their products effectively demo'd on places like Youtube/Facebook/Vimeo really any video streaming social media sites. They're just not there.
> So when customers come into L&M to purchase and amp, their already looking and listening (like me) to online demo's and already thinking of amp models.
> 
> ...


Yorkville owns and builds traynor. To the best of my knowledge its one of those products they dont do much with because they have so much other shit on their plate. I was told they havent built an amp in a year or two now because all their resources are being used making speakers for imax right now. Its a shame, but I guess its good business to concentrate on whats making money. In any case, $800 is a super healthy budget if you're willing to buy used you have tons of options. Bassman, supersonic 22, Twin Reverb RI, AC30 or 15, Orange TH30, Mesa 5:50, Mesa stiletto ace, The Valve Bimbo, Bad Cat Mini, ect...... all amps I have seeen come up for $800 or less and all reliable. Just a matter of what youre tastes are I guess.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Went to L&M today and plugged into
BassBreaker 15
Roland Blues Cube Hot
Tubemeister 15.

The HK had a lovely sparkly clean channel
the Gain channel was nasty.

Roland Blues Cube was really pleasant all the way around, but not enough gain. Would have to run a OD pedal or Dist pedal.

The BluesBreaker simply rocked.
such great gain sound and responds well to volume clean up.

Rented the BluesBreaker for Tonights gig.

will try it with the line out hooked in as well


There's still a very real chance I could simply get another Peavey TransTube amp.

They have a great track record with me


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

djmarcelca said:


> Went to L&M today and plugged into
> BassBreaker 15
> Roland Blues Cube Hot
> Tubemeister 15.
> ...


Curious how your amp search ended up going? Still have and use the Bassbreaker?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Never bought the BassBreaker.
Amp was very noisey (hum)
line out to P.A. sounded bad
Sounded fantastic other than that. Great high hot rod gain.

In the end it was good.......just not $800.00 good

Looking into a Peavey Valvestate 20 mini-head
And Fender Super Champ x2 mini head


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

@King Loudness ended up trading his in already.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> @King Loudness ended up trading his in already.


That's surprising to you? Haha


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> That's surprising to you? Haha


Not at all. Hes been there 25 amps sonce his last haircut


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

They're cool amps, just not if you gig. I ended up getting a Sanford Magnetics LR Pro to replace it; should be here tomorrow.

W.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

cboutilier said:


> @King Loudness ended up trading his in already.


which? There's been several amps mentioned in this thread


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> That's surprising to you? Haha


I'm surprised people think I flip a lot of amps. 

W.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

A little over your budget, but when I needed a small combo for gigging (my Mesa TA30 has an intermittent problem I haven't been able do diagnose yet, so I don't trust it for a gig), I went with the Traynor YGL-2.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> which? There's been several amps mentioned in this thread


The Bassbreaker 15 combo. I liked it at home, but once I took it on a full band gig, it just fell apart in a mix. 

W.


----------

